# Electric Yaris



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mark

regarding the video on your website, it takes several minutes before it 
is done and then it doesn't start on its own. you have to click the 
image to get it going. many may well mistake that for not working so 
perhaps you can put it on youtube or google video. (google has slightly 
higher resolution if you have the material still)

Dan


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For normal dsl users it should not be a problem- I am going to 
optimize it soon, If you go to the page a few seconds and wait, then 
push play it should be fine- it's quicktime,,,




> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> 
> > Hi Mark
> >
> ...


----------

